# Nomadic elixirs - is a kraken full review



## Dre'svapereviews (4/5/19)

ATTENTION ALL E -CIG USERS.
>>>> REVIEW TIME<<<<<
*Please note the following review is my own unbiased opinion, in no way am I getting any personal monitory gain. My reviews are being done to assist those looking for a flavour amongst the many well-crafted juices South Africa has to offer.
Brand: NOMADIC Elixirs
Name: KRAKEN and KRAKEN ICE
Profile: Kraken - this one is for the Energy Drink lovers. If you have been waiting for an authentic Green Energy Drink. Grab a bottle and Unleash the Kraken!
Available in 60ML (GORILLA PLASTIC BOTTLE) 
Nicotine strengths: 3mg
VG/PG RATIOS: 70VG / 30PG 
LOCAL SOUTH AFRICAN JUICE
(This E-Liquid was send to me for the purpose of this review!!)
Today I am looking at a E-liquid from a very talented juice maker!!
The NOMADIC ELIXIRS – KRAKEN and KRAKEN ICE. The profile is based on a GREEN energy drink, im pretty sure we can all workout what GREEN drink we are talking about…
From the moment I opened the cap I knew exactly what the “GREEN” drink is, I have been busy with this juice for some time and I must admit I did not enjoy it that much in the beginning, but since I started vaping it in my WOTOFO PROFILE UNITY I have been loving it!
It has a sweetness to it but yet I can still taste the “green” energy drink, I also vaped it on my DEAD RABBIT RDA with a 0.34-ohm build, and to my surprise I enjoyed it more in the UNITYU RTA, I think the best way for me to describe the KRAKEN is a nice cold “green” energy drink without the fizz and some added extra sweetness… the KRAKEN ICE is adding some subtle yet awesome coolness to the already perfect profile. I think the word ICE made me scared because I do not enjoy over iced profiles, but again Mr PARK did not disappoint with the KRAKEN.
To all the “green” energy drink monsters out there, this is the E-liquid for you!!
I will post a review on the KRAKEN MTL and SALTS soon.
Big shout out to NOMADIC ELIXIRS and Mr, PARK for allowing me to share my thoughts and opinion.
#DRESVAPEREVIEWS #NOMADICELIXIRS #KRAKEN #AMKUSTOHM #COILSMATTER

Reactions: Like 1


----------

